

UC Berkeley's eighteen hour hackathon - jacobscott
http://startupatberkeley.com/2009/02/13/hackathon-2009/

======
medearis
I don't really get these things... why code all night when you could just as
easily code all day without entirely throwing off your biorhythms and feeling
like crap the next day? It seems to me that I'd be a lot more productive when
I didn't feel like burying my forehead in the desk (see 9:15 AM).

~~~
jacobscott
Berkeley's hackathons are every six months, and given the way undergrads
generally sleep, I don't feel like this is a huge deal.

That said, the main pros are probably the camaraderie and the challenge. The
general case is people coding (long term projects) during the day and sleeping
at night. Hackdays are different and fun! Plus there were prizes.

------
jacobscott
Full disclosure: I was a judge. Trevor Blackwell (from yc/anybots) was too.

------
CalmQuiet
My career path might have taken some much more interesting twists when I was
at Berkeley... I never discovered a hackathon happening then with punch-cards.

